# Shaolin Kempo Technique Archive



## Matt

I'm hoping to start a Shaolin Kempo Technique Archive. 

*Why?*

Well, for starters, I hate the 'secret club' method of training. You can't see / know what's ahead until you've tested (and often paid a fee). I think it would be healthier to take a 'top down' look at the whole art, and make a judgement. 

*But some guy is going to use this and set himself up as a Master fraudulently!!!*

Folks have been doing this for years without this information, so at least they will be more accurate frauds. I mean, so far all it seems to require is a green belt and the ability to set up a school in the middle of nowhere. For best result, get some mail order rank, and as a bonus, find some old MA senior and get him to give you a 7th Dan. 

Now the students will be able to know what to expect, so the frauds will have to work harder instead of making stuff up. 

With this in circulation folks can be judged on their ability to do the material instead of whether or not they know combination #100. 

* This is going to ruin the art!*

It doesn't seem to have ruined shotokan. Their syllabus has been publicly available for ages. 

*Where will it be?*

Well, I'm going to host it on my little homepage  that comes with my internet service, but I hope it will outgrow that spot and I'll have to find a better place. For space reasons, it will only be text for now. Eventually an online video library will be nice. 

http://home.comcast.net/~matthewabarnes/


----------



## Hand Sword

Don't worry about it. There are plenty of sites that list the EPAK techniques as well. There's nothing wrong with sharing info.  Good Stuff!


----------



## Matt

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it. There are plenty of sites that list the EPAK techniques as well. There's nothing wrong with sharing info.  Good Stuff!



Thanks for the supportive feedback. I'm going to contribute what I have, and I hope that those with more will contribute as well. 

I think it's funny what passes for beginner vs. advanced in any given art. I was watching Larry Tatum's purple belt tape (really enjoyed that one) and saw him do 'leaping crane' and was intrigued to find that it was nearly identical to SKK's combination #40 (DM#40 for USSD folks). You get #40 at about 3rd black. 

Technically I should say #40 is like leaping crane as I am pretty sure leaping crane existed before the mid 1970's. As of 1974 or so SKK only had about 30 combinations.


----------



## CTKempo Todd

Matt,

Great Idea and I'd be happy to help with anything you need..


----------



## HKphooey

Nice job!


----------



## Matt

CTKempo Todd said:
			
		

> Matt,
> 
> Great Idea and I'd be happy to help with anything you need..



Thanks Todd. Hopefully we'll be able to get together and compare notes soon.


----------



## Matt

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Nice job!




Thanks. Hopefully it will build into a resource we can all share.

Matt


----------



## fnorfurfoot

It's nice to find another Cape Cod kenpoist.  I'm looking forward to seeing your list grow.  My system is a combination of Villari's combinations and forms and Parkers techniques.  I have a collection of Villari's shaolin escape techniques and would like to know where they fit into the system.


----------



## Hand Sword

Sounds cool! Could you explain one of the escape techniques?


----------



## fnorfurfoot

The escapes are very simple, basic techniques.  One would be for a two handed gi grab.  The kids I teach call it the "Hug and Poke."  With the attacker's hands holding your jacket, you press down with both of your forearms onto his forearms and pin them to your chest, basically hugging his arms to you.  Then you drive a spear hand poke into the attacker's throat with whichever hand you have on top of your pin.  Drive the poke straight back until the attacker's head is over his own heels and then press downward.  That will cause him to fall to the ground on his back.

There are a bunch of these quick and easy techniques and they work great.  A buddy of mine was starting classes with me a while back.  He started with his girlfriend.  I am 5'6" tall and he is 6'3" tall.  I told him to grab my gi so I could show them this technique.  He was showing off a little by grabbing me harder than he needed to, so I performed the technique a little harder than I needed to, to get the point accross.  He fell onto his back with a loud choking sound which was followed by a few choice curse words while he was laying on the ground rubbing his throat.  Good times.


----------



## Hand Sword

Thanks! Bet, he'll never try to show off again! HE! HE!  :rofl:


----------



## Matt

I've added two pages of kempo techniques, grouped by source up in the archive. More to come, but I've been pretty busy.  

Enjoy, 

Matt


----------



## Carol

Hey, how many New England Kenopkas does it take...

...oh, never mind 

Welcome to MT, Fnorfurfoot!




			
				Matt said:
			
		

> Thanks for the supportive feedback. I'm going to contribute what I have, and I hope that those with more will contribute as well.
> 
> I think it's funny what passes for beginner vs. advanced in any given art. I was watching Larry Tatum's purple belt tape (really enjoyed that one) and saw him do 'leaping crane' and was intrigued to find that it was nearly identical to SKK's combination #40 (DM#40 for USSD folks). You get #40 at about 3rd black.
> 
> Technically I should say #40 is like leaping crane as I am pretty sure leaping crane existed before the mid 1970's. As of 1974 or so SKK only had about 30 combinations.


 
Now I don't feel so bad about butchering Leaping Crane.  Migosh that technique gives me nightmares.

Archive looks great.  Nice job!


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Does anyone out there have the 50's?  I am missing 52, 56, & 58, but my real problem is I think I might have two mixed up.  I need someone to help me with 53 and 57.  It's been a while since I learned them and I'm not sure if I have the right number for each technique.

Without explaining the whole technique in detail, one has you trap the punch then strike the attacker's throat with a cross knife.  Left hand reaches behind the attacker's head to expose the throat for a right knife hand strike.  Then both hands break the neck.

The other has you parry the strike with your left hand followed by a left front kick to the stomach or groin.  Left knife hand strike to the neck along with a right knife hand strike to the body.  Right knee to groin or stomach while both hands sort of hug attacker.  Right foot lands backwards and you turn around while hugging attacker.  This throws attacker to the ground.  Kneel down with your right knee pressing against attacker's ribs.  Right crane's beak to throat and left crane's beak to groin.

I'm sure that there are variations to those moves but if they sound familiar to anyone, please help me out.  Thanks.


----------



## Hand Sword

For SKK info, my friend told me to try success.org. There is a chat room there, where some SKK masters are online. They might be able to help with some info.


----------



## MJS

Matt said:
			
		

> I've added two pages of kempo techniques, grouped by source up in the archive. More to come, but I've been pretty busy.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> Matt


 
Looks great Matt!! Looking over some of the pages brought back some memories of my SKK days.  Thanks for taking the time to put this info up!! 

Mike


----------



## Matt

MJS said:
			
		

> Looks great Matt!! Looking over some of the pages brought back some memories of my SKK days.  Thanks for taking the time to put this info up!!
> 
> Mike



My pleasure, and again, I want to recognize the contributions of the folks who submitted some items (Ben & David), as they helped speed up the process and broadened the offering. 

Glad you enjoyed it, and I hope to get more up later this summer. 


Matt


----------



## marlon

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> For SKK info, my friend told me to try success.org. There is a chat room there, where some SKK masters are online. They might be able to help with some info.


 
the dojo.com site does not seem to offer a great deal of info.  If Matt does not know...Try asking kenpo joe or T.Ingargiola or Joe Shuras

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## marlon

This is a wonderful idea Matt.  I will check it out now.




			
				Matt said:
			
		

> I'm hoping to start a Shaolin Kempo Technique Archive.
> 
> Love the site Matt.  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon
> 
> *Why?*
> 
> Well, for starters, I hate the 'secret club' method of training. You can't see / know what's ahead until you've tested (and often paid a fee). I think it would be healthier to take a 'top down' look at the whole art, and make a judgement.
> 
> *But some guy is going to use this and set himself up as a Master fraudulently!!!*
> 
> Folks have been doing this for years without this information, so at least they will be more accurate frauds. I mean, so far all it seems to require is a green belt and the ability to set up a school in the middle of nowhere. For best result, get some mail order rank, and as a bonus, find some old MA senior and get him to give you a 7th Dan.
> 
> Now the students will be able to know what to expect, so the frauds will have to work harder instead of making stuff up.
> 
> With this in circulation folks can be judged on their ability to do the material instead of whether or not they know combination #100.
> 
> *This is going to ruin the art!*
> 
> It doesn't seem to have ruined shotokan. Their syllabus has been publicly available for ages.
> 
> *Where will it be?*
> 
> Well, I'm going to host it on my little homepage that comes with my internet service, but I hope it will outgrow that spot and I'll have to find a better place. For space reasons, it will only be text for now. Eventually an online video library will be nice.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~matthewabarnes/


----------



## Matt

marlon said:
			
		

> This is a wonderful idea Matt.  I will check it out now.



Thanks Marlon, I appreciate the kind words. 

Also, I found some animal techniques I had typed up, so coming soon:
Tiger / Leopard / Snake / Crane / Dragon.

Matt


----------



## Matt

I found some Tigers and put them up, with my opinion on animal techniques in general in SKK. 

Matt


----------



## Matt

Got some snakes up now too. I found a treasure trove of old notes, so more coming soon. 

Matt


----------



## Hand Sword

marlon said:
			
		

> the dojo.com site does not seem to offer a great deal of info. If Matt does not know...Try asking kenpo joe or T.Ingargiola or Joe Shuras
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon


 
Thanks! You are right. The masters are there, but, only post occasionally. Otherwise, not much traffic in there, better to ask here!


----------



## Matt

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> Thanks! You are right. The masters are there, but, only post occasionally. Otherwise, not much traffic in there, better to ask here!



Sorry, don't have those two off hand. Over 40 mine become very sporadic. 

Hopefully someone with more stripes will step in. 

Just a side note, with  the latest additions (animals, kempos,etc.) I think the archive is up over 100 techniques!

More to come - I've still got Crane and Dragon to go from my notes. 

Matt


----------



## Matt

Cranes (5) and Dragons (12) are up. 

Please check them out, and send in ones that you don't see up there. 

Matt


----------



## Matt

I've got combination #93 up now. I've started an 'orphan combinations' page to keep the strays until at least half of the ten they go with are up. 

Anyone for 'fill in the blanks'?

Matt


----------



## shodan_spike

Matt, I want to sincerely thank you for your site...it helped me greatly and brought back a lot of memories for me.  I am a Nidan, but have been out of Kempo for about 5 years and had forgotten combos 29 and 31-35...now I can go back and review them and remember them again....it's all coming back!!!

I thank you VERY VERY much for that and if there's any way I can help, I will be sure to do so...

Thanks again,

        Spike


----------



## Matt

shodan_spike said:
			
		

> Matt, I want to sincerely thank you for your site...it helped me greatly and brought back a lot of memories for me.  I am a Nidan, but have been out of Kempo for about 5 years and had forgotten combos 29 and 31-35...now I can go back and review them and remember them again....it's all coming back!!!
> 
> I thank you VERY VERY much for that and if there's any way I can help, I will be sure to do so...
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Spike




Spike-
I am always glad to hear that somebody finds the site useful. As for help, it is always welcome, and can be some constructive criticism, or if you go through the techniques and find that you have a different version submit that. Also, another way you can help is to let me know what things would be useful to be on the site. There's a lot of things I'd like up there, but feedback helps me know what direction to look next. 

Thanks for the kind words, and enjoy the site. 

Matt


----------



## RevIV

I dont know what happened i just wrote out my long winded, tangent filled discription of combo #53 and it got erased..  oh well i probably saved your brain's with a lot of "what the heck did he write?" statements
In Peace
Jesse


----------



## Matt

Minor update:
Added some more kempos, combination #43 and #88.


----------



## Matt

fnorfurfoot said:


> Does anyone out there have the 50's?  I am missing 52, 56, & 58, but my real problem is I think I might have two mixed up.  I need someone to help me with 53 and 57.  It's been a while since I learned them and I'm not sure if I have the right number for each technique.
> 
> Without explaining the whole technique in detail, one has you trap the punch then strike the attacker's throat with a cross knife.  Left hand reaches behind the attacker's head to expose the throat for a right knife hand strike.  Then both hands break the neck.
> 
> The other has you parry the strike with your left hand followed by a left front kick to the stomach or groin.  Left knife hand strike to the neck along with a right knife hand strike to the body.  Right knee to groin or stomach while both hands sort of hug attacker.  Right foot lands backwards and you turn around while hugging attacker.  This throws attacker to the ground.  Kneel down with your right knee pressing against attacker's ribs.  Right crane's beak to throat and left crane's beak to groin.
> 
> I'm sure that there are variations to those moves but if they sound familiar to anyone, please help me out.  Thanks.



Thanks to Master Jesse Dwire of Dragon-Phoenix Martial Arts combinations 50-55 are now up. Enjoy. Hope this helps clear up your confusion. 

Matt


----------



## Matt

Thanks to Marlon Wilson of the Shaolin Kempo Training Center and a reader named James Reilly, we now have conbinations #42, 73 and an alternate version of #43 up. 

Thanks to everyone supporting the archive.


----------



## Matt

I know I keep replying to my own thread, but, I just want to keep folks abreast of progress. We now have almost half (52 of 108) of the combinations posted. I've received lots of positive feedback from folks enjoying the archive. 

Thanks to everyone who has dropped a line, and especially to those who have taken the time to do a writeup. 
Just to provide an overview, here's a list of combinations we have, and those we need. 

What we have, what we need: 
Have: 
1-44 
50-55 
73 
88 
93 

Need: 
45-49 
56-72 
74-87 
89-92 
94-108 

If you have a combination on the need list, please send in a writeup. Thanks!


----------



## Matt

Special thanks to: Ben Gawiser of Loudoun Kempo - http://www.loudounmartialarts.com/ - Along with many combinations, he also sent in the eight point blocking system - regular, with strikes, and open handed. 

12 hands of the tiger is also up, courtesy of Gufbal1982. 

These are on the new 'other techniques' page. 

More to come soon. 

Thanks again, 

Matt


----------



## kosho

I will check my stuff I may have 60  and 81  i can send you
and maybe others.
kosho


----------



## Matt

kosho said:


> I will check my stuff I may have 60  and 81  i can send you
> and maybe others.
> kosho



Thanks! That would be much appreciated.

Matt


----------



## kosho

COMB 81.
              I checked this with prof Ingargiola.

Punch comes in and you step out with your left foot and deliver a pushing palm 4 block as you deliver a right palm strike to the attackers jaw area. ( Block and strike same time) you then hook your right hand around the attackers head and pull them into a ( right) rising knee in to the (Chest or face)??? then settle them down and control there arm as they push up shift your body around and control there wrist and move the wrist counter clock and take them down. once down right baby creasent kick to the attackers face as you spin around (counter clock) still holding there arm. once the arm is locked you break the attackers arm (elbow area). keep control of the wrist. to stop them from moveing you keep one foot tight to the body and the other to the shoulder.
Kosho
www.shaolinkempotraining.com


----------



## Matt

kosho said:


> COMB 81.
> I checked this with prof Ingargiola.
> 
> Punch comes in and you step out with your left foot and deliver a pushing palm 4 block as you deliver a right palm strike to the attackers jaw area. ( Block and strike same time) you then hook your right hand around the attackers head and pull them into a ( right) rising knee in to the (Chest or face)??? then settle them down and control there arm as they push up shift your body around and control there wrist and move the wrist counter clock and take them down. once down right baby creasent kick to the attackers face as you spin around (counter clock) still holding there arm. once the arm is locked you break the attackers arm (elbow area). keep control of the wrist. to stop them from moveing you keep one foot tight to the body and the other to the shoulder.
> Kosho
> www.shaolinkempotraining.com



Thank you, I appreciate all the help I can get filling in the blanks. 

Matt


----------



## kosho

Matt  I have # 60 also. I will post it when I get home tonight for you.
I learned them from prof Ingargiloa  and wrote them down I just found it the other day.
Kosho


----------



## fnorfurfoot

#59
Start with left foot in a cat stance
Left overhead block + Left front/reverse crescent kick to face (kind of an angled front kick)
Left foot lands forward and to the left into a left half-moon stance
Left eagle talon to eyes + Right eagle talon to throat
Both hands rip to the left then circle back to the right with a left palm heal to the ribs + Right palm heal to the face + Left knee buckles attacker's right knee
Left foot steps in front of the attacker to the left + Right spinning reverse crescent to the face.


----------



## Matt

kosho said:


> Matt  I have # 60 also. I will post it when I get home tonight for you.
> I learned them from prof Ingargiloa  and wrote them down I just found it the other day.
> Kosho



Fantastic, I look forward to it. 

Thanks, 

Matt


----------



## Matt

fnorfurfoot said:


> #59
> Start with left foot in a cat stance
> Left overhead block + Left front/reverse crescent kick to face (kind of an angled front kick)
> Left foot lands forward and to the left into a left half-moon stance
> Left eagle talon to eyes + Right eagle talon to throat
> Both hands rip to the left then circle back to the right with a left palm heal to the ribs + Right palm heal to the face + Left knee buckles attacker's right knee
> Left foot steps in front of the attacker to the left + Right spinning reverse crescent to the face.



Thank you! Let me know how you would like to be listed on the 'thanks to the people who have contributed' page. This actually is in regards to everyone. If you send something in, let me know if / how you'd like to be mentioned on the 'thanks' section of the technique archive. 

Thanks, 

Matt


----------



## kosho

comb 60

punch comes in and you deliver a # 6 block. as you make contack roll your elbow to the center and shuffle in to the attackers body as you deliver a ( same time ) a right ridge hand strike to the attacker throat
and a left palm heal strike to the attackers jaw.

next controlling the attackers head and jaw you then shift there weight and deliver a right riseing knee to the attackers chest or head. you ythen deliver a right leg sweep taking the attacker down. once down you settle your right knee into the attackers floating rib. and deliver a left hammer strike to the attackers other side ribs followed by a right hammer to the attackers throat and then a left hammer to the attackers face. 
shift and stand cross and cover.

Kosho

If i find any others I will let you know.


----------



## marlon

kosho said:


> comb 60
> 
> punch comes in and you deliver a # 6 block. as you make contack roll your elbow to the center and shuffle in to the attackers body as you deliver a ( same time ) a right ridge hand strike to the attacker throat
> and a left palm heal strike to the attackers jaw.
> 
> next controlling the attackers head and jaw you then shift there weight and deliver a right riseing knee to the attackers chest or head. you ythen deliver a right leg sweep taking the attacker down. once down you settle your right knee into the attackers floating rib. and deliver a left hammer strike to the attackers other side ribs followed by a right hammer to the attackers throat and then a left hammer to the attackers face.
> shift and stand cross and cover.
> 
> Kosho
> 
> If i find any others I will let you know.


 
i have 60 with a right ridge and an elbow rather than a palm heel. and the first of the three hammers to the plexus

respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Matt

marlon said:


> i have 60 with a right ridge and an elbow rather than a palm heel. and the first of the three hammers to the plexus
> 
> respectfully,
> Marlon



Thanks Marlon. Both variations are now up on the archive. 

Matt


----------



## Gufbal1982

I have 1 - 51 and 56 from USSD, and I have 73 from FV...just not so sure about it because he also said it was 71.


----------



## Matt

Gufbal1982 said:


> I have 1 - 51 and 56 from USSD, and I have 73 from FV...just not so sure about it because he also said it was 71.



Any you could send would be great. We have a version of #73 up now, so we could see if it matches, and if it doesn't, we could assume for now it's #71. The beauty of this is as we put the combinations up, folks can take a look and let me know if they have it differently so we can put up variations and corrections. 

The current have/need list looks like this-
What we have, what we need: 
*Have (57 total):* 
1-44 
50-55, 59-60 
68 
73 
81 
88 
93 

*Need (51 total): *
45-49 
56-58 
61-67 
69-72 
74-80 
82-87 
89-92 
94-108

Thanks, 

Matt


----------



## Matt

Jim Brassard was kind enough to send me an email this morning to let me know that he put a video of Combination #68 up on youtube. I did a write up based on the video, and it's now in the archive.

Continued thanks to everyone for helping with this project. 

Matt


----------



## marlon

the combo sure has fred's flow to it!!  please thank master Brassard for me.  Not many people put themselves out there and it is appreciated

Respectfully,
marlon


----------



## marlon

Matt said:


> Jim Brassard was kind enough to send me an email this morning to let me know that he put a video of Combination #68 up on youtube. I did a write up based on the video, and it's now in the archive.
> 
> Continued thanks to everyone for helping with this project.
> 
> Matt


 

i just saw some of his web site...in the past tips section there is one place that he moves a lot like Kimo!  a bit surprising to see.  Do you know if he has done any seminars or training with Prof. Kimo?

respectfully,
marlon


----------



## Matt

marlon said:


> i just saw some of his web site...in the past tips section there is one place that he moves a lot like Kimo!  a bit surprising to see.  Do you know if he has done any seminars or training with Prof. Kimo?
> 
> respectfully,
> marlon



He has not, but I noted the similarity as well. From what I gather, he's hybridized some EPAK into his teachings.


----------



## Matt

Sifu Marlon Wilson  has come through again, this time with combination #57, a variation of #59, #63, and one other for which I need to verify the number. Thank you for your continued support!


----------



## marlon

Hey Matt,
i hope you get them all.  this is a very good thing you are doing for sk.

respectfully,
marlon


----------



## Matt

marlon said:


> Hey Matt,
> i hope you get them all.  this is a very good thing you are doing for sk.
> 
> respectfully,
> marlon



If everyone was as helpful as you, it would be done in no time. Thanks again -  I really appreciate the effort you have put in to write up your submissions and the generosity of spirit you have shown to this project. 
On that note, Marlon has also submitted #69 and #74. 

Thank you Marlon. 

Matt


----------



## Matt

What we have, what we need: 
Have (60 total): 
1-44 
50-55, 57, 59-60 
68, 69 
73, 74 
81 
88 
93 

Need (48 total): 
45-49 
56,58 
61-67 
70-72 
75-80 
82-87 
89-92 
94-108 

If you have a combination on the need list, please send in a writeup. Thanks!


----------



## fnorfurfoot

I have all of your missing 40's and 50's, I'm just trying to figure out how to write them so they make sense.

#47:  Against a left front punch
Start with left leg forward in a half-moon stance
Left parry block that circles clockwise to trap the strike in the crook of the elbow
Right palm heel strike to attacker's elbow
Right Palm heel strike to face
Right foot steps in front of attacker
Throw attacker over right hip
Kneel down with a left palm heel to bridge of nose + Right tiger's mouth to throat.


----------



## fnorfurfoot

#48:  Against a left front punch
Start with left leg forward in a half-moon stance
Left parry block
Push-drag forward with a left palm heel to ribs + right palm heel to face
Right hand circles behind attacker's head + left roundhouse elbow to face (sandwich strike)
Keeping head pinned between strikes, slide right foot to the left as you throw attacker backwards by controling his head.  (by the end of the throw you should have turned around and are now in a right half-moon stance with the attacker on his back next to you.)
Left backfist to temple.


----------



## fnorfurfoot

#49:  Against a left front punch
Start with left leg forward in a half-moon stance
Right palm block followed by a right ridge block (hand-helping-hand)
Right foot half-moons forward + right palm heel to face + left palm heel to ribs
Left foot half-moons foward going back to back with attacker
Throw attacker over left hip (he will be thrown backwards onto his stomach)
Allow hand to swing to the right
Left backhand to kidney followed by a right knife hand strike to kidney or back of neck.


----------



## marlon

Matt, the 59 that you had first on your site i have had done on me and i think it is in the 50`s.  perhaps check with GM Brassard if the one i wrote is 69?  maybe i mis heard?

Respectfully,
marlon


----------



## Matt

marlon said:


> Matt, the 59 that you had first on your site i have had done on me and i think it is in the 50`s.  perhaps check with GM Brassard if the one i wrote is 69?  maybe i mis heard?
> 
> Respectfully,
> marlon



Thanks for following up. I changed the 59 to reflect the correction you sent. Thanks again, 

Matt


----------



## Matt

All the blanks in that section are now filled, and thanks to Marlon Wilson, Jesse Dwire and fnorfurfoot, we have all of 41-50 up, and even have variations for most of them (still being edited for posting shortly). 

This gives 41-50 their own page   now. They have been removed from the 'orphan page'. 

Thanks for the continued support. 
 65 of 108 are now up. 

Matt


----------



## fnorfurfoot

#56: Against a right front punch
Start with left leg forward in a cat stance
Trap strike with two monkey hand blocks or a downward scissor block and grab
Left crescent kick to attacker's right knee
Left reverse crescent kick to groin
Right crescent kick to face then land forward in a right half-moon stance
Right back hand to face followed by a left palm heel to face
Left foot steps forward and to the right to set up for a right jump spinning back kick.


----------



## fnorfurfoot

#58:  Against a right front punch
Start with left leg forward in a cat stance
Trap strike and pull to the right with a left knife hand on top of the wrist and a right open hand under the wrist
Step forward with left foot into a left half-moon stance + left cross knife to throat
Left hand reaches behind attacker's head and pulls jaw back
Right knife hand strike to throat or collar bone
Right hand grabs back of head and with left hand twist counter clock wise to break neck.


----------



## Matt

fnorfurfoot said:


> #49:  Against a left front punch
> Start with left leg forward in a half-moon stance
> *Right* palm block followed by a *right* ridge block (hand-helping-hand)
> Right foot half-moons forward + right palm heel to face + left palm heel to ribs
> Left foot half-moons foward going back to back with attacker
> Throw attacker over left hip (he will be thrown backwards onto his stomach)
> Allow hand to swing to the right
> Left backhand to kidney followed by a right knife hand strike to kidney or back of neck.



I was transferring this one to the archive, when I had a question. Is one of the 'rights' above supposed to be a left? I think the first one maybe? 

Thanks for your continued contributions, the archive is really thriving because of your help. 

Matt


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Matt said:


> I was transferring this one to the archive, when I had a question. Is one of the 'rights' above supposed to be a left? I think the first one maybe?
> 
> Thanks for your continued contributions, the archive is really thriving because of your help.
> 
> Matt


Oops, sorry about that.  Actually, it's the second one that should be a left.  Your guiding the punch to your left.  In response to one of your earlier posts, you can either keep listing me as fnorfurfoot or as William French.  THe only web site I have right now is actually a message board for my students.  If you want it the address is www.aakenpokarate.com


----------



## Matt

Things have been really cooking at the archive. I've had to work hard to keep up with the generous submissions of Fnorfurfoot, Marlon and Jesse Dwire. 

Thanks to their help the archive now stands at these for have / need. The response has been amazing. 

What we have, what we need:
Have (67 total):
1-60
68, 69
73, 74
81
88
93

Need (41 total):


61-67
70-72
75-80
82-87
89-92
94-108

If you have a combination on the need list, please send in a writeup. Thanks!


----------



## Matt

fnorfurfoot said:


> Oops, sorry about that.  Actually, it's the second one that should be a left.  Your guiding the punch to your left.  In response to one of your earlier posts, you can either keep listing me as fnorfurfoot or as William French.  THe only web site I have right now is actually a message board for my students.  If you want it the address is www.aakenpokarate.com



Thanks, I was pretty sure one of them had to be a left.  For now, I think I will continue to credit you as fnorfurfoot, but when I get the chance, I'll change them all over and link it to your board. 

Thanks so much for your help. 

Matt


----------



## Matt

fnorfurfoot said:


> Oops, sorry about that.  Actually, it's the second one that should be a left.  Your guiding the punch to your left.  In response to one of your earlier posts, you can either keep listing me as fnorfurfoot or as William French.  THe only web site I have right now is actually a message board for my students.  If you want it the address is www.aakenpokarate.com



The errant left is fixed. I gave you credit as both on the page now. 

Matt


----------



## Matt

The ten point blocking system is now up. I did the writeup, so feel free to comment and suggest improvements. The flood of combos coming in has abated a bit so I had time to write the ten point down.


----------



## Kempo/wingchun dummy

I'm a chinese kempo guy who just started to train w/ GM Brassard, In response to an earlier post, yes he has integrated alot of EPAC material
into his style, calls it Shaolin American Kempo. I just started with him so i 
don't know how far it's integrated, but so far i love it. Check out Jim's 
combo tips on youtube, he's got some smart ideas and speaking from personal experiance are just skimming the surface of his style.
(his opinion of the second half of combo #2  as a realistic defense could be considered controversial but raises some important questions.)
Keep up the great work. I just recently got back into it and am having a hard time remembering, you resource has proved invaluable.
thanks, Terk


----------



## Matt

Kempo/wingchun dummy said:


> I'm a chinese kempo guy who just started to train w/ GM Brassard, In response to an earlier post, yes he has integrated alot of EPAC material
> into his style, calls it Shaolin American Kempo. I just started with him so i
> don't know how far it's integrated, but so far i love it. Check out Jim's
> combo tips on youtube, he's got some smart ideas and speaking from personal experiance are just skimming the surface of his style.
> (his opinion of the second half of combo #2  as a realistic defense could be considered controversial but raises some important questions.)
> Keep up the great work. I just recently got back into it and am having a hard time remembering, you resource has proved invaluable.
> thanks, Terk



Glad it was useful for you. Welcome back to kempo.

Matt


----------



## Matt

I've received combinations 85, 87, 94 and a variation of 93 from Master Jesse Dwire IV of Dragon-Phoenix Martial Arts. Thanks again! One more in the '80's and they'll need their own page.


----------



## Matt

I had a moment, so I wrote up the plum tree . It's a quick writeup, so everyone can feel free to contact me with corrections, variations and alternate wordings to improve clarity. 

Matt


----------



## Matt

I've been sent  65,66 and 89 by email, so we now have a 61-70  page and an 81-90  page. Thanks goes out to Chris Muehlebach. 

What we have, what we need:
Have (73 total):
1-60
65, 66, 68, 69
73, 74
81, 85, 87, 88, 89
93,94

Need (35 total):

61-64
67
70-72
75-80
82-84, 86
90-92
95-108

If you have a combination on the need list, please send in a writeup. Thanks!


----------



## Gufbal1982

Matt said:


> I've been sent 65,66 and 89 by email, so we now have a 61-70 page and an 81-90 page. Thanks goes out to Chris Muehlebach.
> 
> What we have, what we need:
> Have (73 total):
> 1-60
> 65, 66, 68, 69
> 73, 74
> 81, 85, 87, 88, 89
> 93,94
> 
> Need (35 total):
> 
> 61-64
> 67
> 70-72
> 75-80
> 82-84, 86
> 90-92
> 95-108
> 
> If you have a combination on the need list, please send in a writeup. Thanks!


 
There's a guy on this forum that has a lot of those numbers...I'll see if I can get him to write them down.


----------



## Matt

Gufbal1982 said:


> There's a guy on this forum that has a lot of those numbers...I'll see if I can get him to write them down.



Fantastic - every little bit helps. I've also received a request for the forms 'dragon one' and 'dragon two' but they don't ring a bell with me. Anyone?

Matt


----------



## RevIV

If he does not have time to write them down maybe he can call matt and matt can record them and he would write them up.. That is if you can find Matt in his whole 22 minutes of spare time he has in a day.  But i bet matt would be up to spare this to help finish his list.
Jesse


----------



## kosho

Matt do you have the Dragon Tree Blocking System? I have it written down and can post it or email it to ya. Also i was shown the 10 point with strikes do you have this?
Kosho


----------



## RevIV

kosho said:


> Matt do you have the Dragon Tree Blocking System? I have it written down and can post it or email it to ya. Also i was shown the 10 point with strikes do you have this?
> Kosho


 
10 point with natural strikes like in the 8 point?  That would be great to see.  Before i go looking, Kosho, is your place in Jaffrey?
Jesse


----------



## Gufbal1982

Matt said:


> Fantastic - every little bit helps. I've also received a request for the forms 'dragon one' and 'dragon two' but they don't ring a bell with me. Anyone?
> 
> Matt


 
They might be in referrance to sword forms.  They are in the USSD system.  I have both of them if that's what they mean...Also, do you have Pine Tree Blocking or 16 Palms blocking on there?  I have Master's Blocking system if you want it...


----------



## Matt

kosho said:


> Matt do you have the Dragon Tree Blocking System? I have it written down and can post it or email it to ya. Also i was shown the 10 point with strikes do you have this?
> Kosho




I don't think I've heard of either of those -   by all means, please do send  or post them. 
I'd love to see it. 
Thanks, 

Matt


----------



## kosho

Matt  here is the 10 point with strikes as I learned it. hope you can under stand it  and if not I can do a video  and mail it to ya..
 Kosho


The starting is the same. your hands go down then 

circle up. at that point you deliver a left and right 

driving shuto's to the attackers colar bone. you then

drop you hands down about half way and circle around

and deliver a left and a right spear hand pokes the 

the attackers side of his neck. your hands then drop 

and circle as they come up again and you do blocks 1 

and 2 with your leapord paws faceing awayfrom you. you 

then deliver a left and a right shuto to the attackers

sides of his neck. ( same time ) your hands then drop

a left and right willow's palms the the attackers 

chest area. your hands then drop down and cross again.

now you hands go to the right side of you into cup and

saucer and you then deliver to you left side the 

tiger press ( same as normal 10 point here ) and same

on the other side ( as you would do in 10 point )

your hands come up and cross again and you bring then 

up as you would do normally you then reach out and 

grab the attackers colar bone area ( both hands )and 

pull the attacker into a head butt into the attackers 

nose. the finish the 10 point as you would surpported 

1 block circle and press and same with 2 block circle 

and press the finish as you would.


----------



## kosho

*10 point with natural strikes like in the 8 point? That would be great to see. Before i go looking, Kosho, is your place in Jaffrey?
Jesse*

Jaffrey  No  that would be my Teacher Master John Evans.
www.evanskempo.com

I am in Orange Ma, www.shaolinkempotraining.com 
I am also listed under the family tree by Shihan Ingargiola
www.shaolinkempo.com 
Also under Hanshi Bruce Juchnik in kosho Ryu kempo

Take care
 Kosho


----------



## Matt

kosho said:


> Matt  here is the 10 point with strikes as I learned it. hope you can under stand it  and if not I can do a video  and mail it to ya..
> Kosho
> 
> 
> The starting is the same. your hands go down then
> 
> circle up. at that point you deliver a left and right
> 
> driving shuto's to the attackers colar bone. you then
> 
> drop you hands down about half way and circle around
> 
> and deliver a left and a right spear hand pokes the
> 
> the attackers side of his neck. your hands then drop
> 
> and circle as they come up again and you do blocks 1
> 
> and 2 with your leapord paws faceing awayfrom you. you
> 
> then deliver a left and a right shuto to the attackers
> 
> sides of his neck. ( same time ) your hands then drop
> 
> a left and right willow's palms the the attackers
> 
> chest area. your hands then drop down and cross again.
> 
> now you hands go to the right side of you into cup and
> 
> saucer and you then deliver to you left side the
> 
> tiger press ( same as normal 10 point here ) and same
> 
> on the other side ( as you would do in 10 point )
> 
> your hands come up and cross again and you bring then
> 
> up as you would do normally you then reach out and
> 
> grab the attackers colar bone area ( both hands )and
> 
> pull the attacker into a head butt into the attackers
> 
> nose. the finish the 10 point as you would surpported
> 
> 1 block circle and press and same with 2 block circle
> 
> and press the finish as you would.



Thanks so much- I'll get it in the archive ASAP. Just out of curiosity, where did you learn this one? 

Matt


----------



## RevIV

kosho said:


> *10 point with natural strikes like in the 8 point? That would be great to see. Before i go looking, Kosho, is your place in Jaffrey?*
> *Jesse*
> 
> Jaffrey No that would be my Teacher Master John Evans.
> www.evanskempo.com
> 
> I am in Orange Ma, www.shaolinkempotraining.com
> I am also listed under the family tree by Shihan Ingargiola
> www.shaolinkempo.com
> Also under Hanshi Bruce Juchnik in kosho Ryu kempo
> 
> Take care
> Kosho


 
OK, i new there was a connection there.  You were doing a joint weekend seminar, has this come and gone?  I have a place in Jaffrey (summer -been in the family since 1800's - finally got hot water)  and this summer i was going to try and find the Jaffrey location and meet up.  I am not under Shihan Ingargiola's family tree but i am under his teachers tree as well as Matt
Jesse


----------



## kosho

*Thanks so much- I'll get it in the archive ASAP. Just out of curiosity, where did you learn this one? 
*
Jean Louis Arseneau  he is now out of gardner ma.
he showed me the 10 point block  w/ strikes.

kosho


----------



## kosho

*OK, i new there was a connection there. You were doing a joint weekend seminar, has this come and gone? I have a place in Jaffrey (summer -been in the family since 1800's - finally got hot water) and this summer i was going to try and find the Jaffrey location and meet up. I am not under Shihan Ingargiola's family tree but i am under his teachers tree as well as Matt
Jesse*

the weekend training with Sensei Pat Kelly is march 31, 2007  in orange ma and 4/1/07 in jaffery nh. there is still time to come. the cost is $130.00 for more info go to www.shaolinkempotraining.com 
go to event and click there.  there is a deal for school owners there also. 
kosho


----------



## RevIV

kosho said:


> *OK, i new there was a connection there. You were doing a joint weekend seminar, has this come and gone? I have a place in Jaffrey (summer -been in the family since 1800's - finally got hot water) and this summer i was going to try and find the Jaffrey location and meet up. I am not under Shihan Ingargiola's family tree but i am under his teachers tree as well as Matt*
> *Jesse*
> 
> the weekend training with Sensei Pat Kelly is march 31, 2007 in orange ma and 4/1/07 in jaffery nh. there is still time to come. the cost is $130.00 for more info go to www.shaolinkempotraining.com
> go to event and click there. there is a deal for school owners there also.
> kosho


 
If i remember the flyer you could do only one day if needed.  I will try for sunday.  In NY now.
Jesse


----------



## Matt

kosho said:


> *Thanks so much- I'll get it in the archive ASAP. Just out of curiosity, where did you learn this one?
> *
> Jean Louis Arseneau  he is now out of gardner ma.
> he showed me the 10 point block  w/ strikes.
> 
> kosho



Excellent, thanks. I was curious, as I'd never heard of it before which surprised me. It's up now. 

Matt


----------



## marlon

Gufbal1982 said:


> They might be in referrance to sword forms. They are in the USSD system. I have both of them if that's what they mean...Also, do you have Pine Tree Blocking or 16 Palms blocking on there? I have Master's Blocking system if you want it...


 

Matt, do you have pine tree blocking system.  i remember Shihan Bryant giving a semianr in which he taught a club defense using a block from what he called the pine tree blocking system...so i guess technically i have one of the blocks but would love the whole system.   I have a dragon blocking system from Prof. I, is that the one you have?

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## Matt

marlon said:


> Matt, do you have pine tree blocking system.  i remember Shihan Bryant giving a semianr in which he taught a club defense using a block from what he called the pine tree blocking system...so i guess technically i have one of the blocks but would love the whole system.   I have a dragon blocking system from Prof. I, is that the one you have?
> 
> Respectfully,
> Marlon



Was that a 'Cape Cod' seminar? I think I remember. I've heard of the 'pine tree', but don't have it. I don't have a dragon blocking system, that was a request I was forwarding from someone who had sent me some material and then an answer from 'kosho'. 

If you have it, I'd love to add it to the new 'Blocking System' section. 

Due to a recent submission of two new sets and a second variation by Sifu Bryan Bagnas of Golden Leopard Kempo ,  the blocking system section has become so robust as to deserve its own page. We now have pages for: the 8 point (three variations), the ten point (including a set with strikes), the palm blocking set, the twelve hands of the tiger (two writeups!), the plum tree and the "Masters' Set".


----------



## kosho

Matt,
          I will post it tonight when I get home from work.
 kosho


----------



## Matt

kosho said:


> Matt,
> I will post it tonight when I get home from work.
> kosho



Great - thank you (yet again!). I'll try to get on it tomorrow, as I've got an exam tomorrow that I'm supposed to be studying for right now. :whip1: 

Matt


----------



## kosho

DRAGON BLOCKING SYSTEM

               start in front position. you bow and step out (R) leg.
               hands come up and are open you deliver pressing motions 
               out (L) hand just higer then (R) and at shoulder length.
               then hands come in and (R) is just higher then (L) and press out.
               then hands come in and (L) is just higher then (R) and press out.
               then hands come in and (R) is just higher then (L) and press out.
               hands come back in and you turn your body 45 degrees to your (Left side)
               you do open hands with your (R) hand at center and your (L) hand pressing
               in towards your (R) elbow area.     ( like a trapping motion )
               hands come back in and you then turn 45 degrees towards your (right side)
               you do open hands with your (L) hand at center and your (R) hand pressing
               in towards your (L) elbow area.     ( like a trapping motion )
               hands come back in and you turn your body 45 degrees to your (left side )
               you do open hands with your (r) hand at center and your (L) hand pressing
               in towards your elbow area.         ( like a trapping motion )
               hands come back in and you then turn 45 degrees towards your (Right side) 
               you do open hands with your (L) hand at center and your (R) hand pressing
               in towards your (L) elbow area.     ( like a trapping motion ).
               you then face forward and do a pressing motion out in front of you.
               (r) hand just higher then (L).  press out
               hands come in you do open hands with your (l) just higher then (R) press out.
               hands come in and you do (R) hand just higher then (L) hand  press out.
               hands come in and you do a (L) hand just higher then (R). press out.
               you then bring your hands in and turn them so you palms are faceing up now.
               you then have (R) just higher then (L) press out.
               hands come in with your (L) just higher then (R). press out
               hands come in with your (R) just higher then (L). press out
               hands come in with your (l) just higher then (R). press out
               then your hands roll in front of your self end in peace covers war.
               your hands then drop down to your sides and bow.

Kosho


----------



## Matt

kosho said:


> DRAGON BLOCKING SYSTEM
> 
> start in front position. you bow and step out (R) leg.
> hands come up and are open you deliver pressing motions
> out (L) hand just higer then (R) and at shoulder length.
> then hands come in and (R) is just higher then (L) and press out.
> then hands come in and (L) is just higher then (R) and press out.
> then hands come in and (R) is just higher then (L) and press out.
> hands come back in and you turn your body 45 degrees to your (Left side)
> you do open hands with your (R) hand at center and your (L) hand pressing
> in towards your (R) elbow area.     ( like a trapping motion )
> hands come back in and you then turn 45 degrees towards your (right side)
> you do open hands with your (L) hand at center and your (R) hand pressing
> in towards your (L) elbow area.     ( like a trapping motion )
> hands come back in and you turn your body 45 degrees to your (left side )
> you do open hands with your (r) hand at center and your (L) hand pressing
> in towards your elbow area.         ( like a trapping motion )
> hands come back in and you then turn 45 degrees towards your (Right side)
> you do open hands with your (L) hand at center and your (R) hand pressing
> in towards your (L) elbow area.     ( like a trapping motion ).
> you then face forward and do a pressing motion out in front of you.
> (r) hand just higher then (L).  press out
> hands come in you do open hands with your (l) just higher then (R) press out.
> hands come in and you do (R) hand just higher then (L) hand  press out.
> hands come in and you do a (L) hand just higher then (R). press out.
> you then bring your hands in and turn them so you palms are faceing up now.
> you then have (R) just higher then (L) press out.
> hands come in with your (L) just higher then (R). press out
> hands come in with your (R) just higher then (L). press out
> hands come in with your (l) just higher then (R). press out
> then your hands roll in front of your self end in peace covers war.
> your hands then drop down to your sides and bow.
> 
> Kosho




Thank you, yet again.  If you get a chance, I'll take you up on the video offer. 

Dragon blocking system  is up. I gave it a minor edit here and there. 

Matt


----------



## sifubry

I'm glad to see the Dragon Blocking set up. I heard about so much material, it's nice to see it exists somewhere. Are there any other rumors of rare material out there?

The one I heard back in '94 was the existance of other two man forms like the Two Man soft fist set. The SKK master at the time said that was 1 of 12. I lost contact with that master the next year. Anyone heard of that too?

Sifu Bry


----------



## marlon

sifubry said:


> I'm glad to see the Dragon Blocking set up. I heard about so much material, it's nice to see it exists somewhere. Are there any other rumors of rare material out there?
> 
> The one I heard back in '94 was the existance of other two man forms like the Two Man soft fist set. The SKK master at the time said that was 1 of 12. I lost contact with that master the next year. Anyone heard of that too?
> 
> Sifu Bry


 

i have it from someone who knows that the nenglis forms fit together at one point but GM Villari stopped teaching it that way because too many people got caught up in the intricacies of fitting it together and paid little attention to what the form was supposed to teach.  I have not heard of any others but I think someone once said that GM Villari has 54 forms but limited the curricullum because that many forms was too cumbersome

respectfully,
marlon


----------



## LawDog

At one time the form did fit together. You were taught both sides separate then together. The problem was that the two sides had to be altered a little in order for it to work correctly. Once placed placed together correctly it looked good. Many used it for a demo form.


----------



## Jdokan

Many years ago there were 2 young men from my school that had Nenglis North & South down very well.  They were the only 2 in my school that really could perform it...I had been taught only the Northern side and over time it was left to be forgotten, no longer being a "requirement"  Too bad I thought it was a very nice form.
The 2 were Manny & Adolpho....some of you may have known them.  I recently learned that Manny had passed away a few years ago.  He was a talented MA but more importantly I knew him to be a very good person.  I am sure he is sorely missed.
Peace.
J,


----------



## Matt

Two new articles have been added, and thanks to Ken Warner of Evolution Karate we've had a huge influx of combinations. 

What we have, what we need:
Have (88 total):
1-78
80,81, 85, 87-90
93,94,96

Need (20 total):

79
82-84, 86
91-92
95
97-108

As always, if you have one from the 'need' list, please send it in. We're really close at this point. 

Matt


----------



## Matt

After much searching, I found the files for a 1998 manual I typed up for the dojo. I've grabbed the knife techniques out of it, although we don't teach knife defense in that manner any more. I figured it was a good example of 'typical' Shaolin Kempo knife defense. 

As I was watching the most recent changes to the site get published, I realized that it was taking a bit longer these days to complete the upload. That's because the site now spans over 50 individual pages. The archive has really taken on a life of its own, as it now contains:

88 combinations
47 Kempos (with maybe some overlap)
39 Animal techniques
10 knife techniques

and 10 blocking systems. That's  about 184 self defense techniques, and we're not done yet. I'd like to thank all the folks who've contributed, or even just sent feedback. Every one of you has really made this worthwhile for me. Thanks for being along for the ride.


----------



## Matt

Out of the same 1998 manual come the club techniques, although again, I teach them differently now. They do give an example of 'typical' Shaolin Kempo club material however, so they are included in the archive. 

I also took the liberty of reorganizing the site a bit. Some of the sidebars had become ridiculously long. Hope it works for everyone. 


Matt


----------



## Matt

I've again gone to the 1998 manual and the grab technique section is now up. It doesn't cover everything but it does have some for the lapel grab, the double wrist grab, the front choke, and the rear choke.

Matt


----------



## Matt

Marlon Wilson has submitted the Four Point blocking set, based on the rising crane (or chicken wrist to some schools) and the dropping palm.


----------



## Matt

I got a request today for a 'forms' section. I'll start preparing, but as always, if someone has a bunch already typed out, it will speed up the process dramatically. 

Matt


----------



## Matt

Matt said:


> I got a request today for a 'forms' section. I'll start preparing, but as always, if someone has a bunch already typed out, it will speed up the process dramatically.
> 
> Matt



Whoops, I forgot Ben Gawiser of Loudoun Martial Arts already sent in 1-5 pinan, and 1-2 kata along with Statue of the Crane, so they will be up shortly. 

Matt


----------



## kosho

MATT<  
          cool less work for the rest of us... Keep up the GREAT WORK Matt. 
I have most of the forms written out just not on the computer. I could mail you some of the copys if you want to write then out and post then let me know. 
Kosho


----------



## Matt

kosho said:


> MATT<
> cool less work for the rest of us... Keep up the GREAT WORK Matt.
> I have most of the forms written out just not on the computer. I could mail you some of the copys if you want to write then out and post then let me know.
> Kosho



That would be great - I can type pretty quickly. Fnorfurfoot (Bill) sent 3 & 5 kata as well, so I've got to type 4 and 6 kata, and then the blackbelt, weapon, and 'extra' forms. 

Thanks, 

Matt


----------



## kosho

6 Kata
Start form of at a 90 degree angle.( opening just like the crane form ) you then  step out 
with your left foot in to a 45 degree anlge  as you deliver a left #4 pushing block and a 
right # 1 ridge hand block same time ( just like  10 point ) you slow this down and breath 
out. you then then 1/2 moon back your left leg and come back to a 90 degree angle faceing 
the same way as start. and your hands cross and come down  like STATUE OF CRANE. you then 
 step out right leg and deliver a # 3 pushing block as you deliver a # 1 ridge hand block 
same time ( just like 10 point ). you then 1/2 moon back your right leg and hands cross just
 like STATUE OF CRANE but stop 1/2 way and stay crossed. you look right then you look left. 
you then look straight  and deliver a left and right (same time ) hammer strikes to the  (2)
 attackers groin.  your hands come back to center and on gaurd you then deliver a stepping
 stool kick to the attacker in front of you. (max out the kick ). as you land you land right
 foot lead and 1/2 moon you left leg to right as you turn 180 degrees and deliver a # 6 
block low waist high then a full # 6 block your hands come on gaurd and you deliver a front 
ball kick to the attacker infront of you. ( sloar plex ) as you land you bring your hands 
back to your left leg and your left leg slides up towardes your right ( keeping together) 
and back out into a horse stance ( 90 degree angle ) right hand above your face  left hand 
in front of you about nose high. ( 12 and 9 o clock ) you then go in to combination # 26 
( at end hand stays at elbow postion). you then jump over the attackers body and land in a
 horse stance hands on gaurd and you turn 180 degrees and deliver a Low ( X  ) block  
 trapping the attackers leg ( attacker is on the ground ) you open your  hands and control 
the leg as you deliver a  right glancing Thrust kick to the attackers groin spinning 180 
degrees you then deliver a glancing ax kick to the attackers groin same time letting go of 
the attackers leg. you then spin 180 degrees and step in to a deep longe stance and deliver
 a right front 2 knuckle punch to the attackers face with your left hand delivering a # 4 
open hand block. you then push of your left leg and bring it up to right with you hands 
circleing back  together as you step out left foot in to a horse stance with you hands 
swinging counter clock wise left hand stopping at 9 and the right hand stopping at 12. step
 180 degrees and deliver a # open hand block and grab with your (L) hand the attackers
 wrist. Holding on with your (L) hand you deliver a (R) cross hand shuto to the attackers 
throat then pull 1/2 way back to elbow postion and then deliver a (R) hand open tigers mouth
 strike to the attackers throat. (holding the throat) you then deliver a (R) leg sweep take
 down. Once the attacker is down you then deliver a ( monkeys foot strike ) to the attackers 
head. letting the attacker go you cross over your  right foot over your left as your hands 
come to up to your chest area and cross you bring them down as you breath out. (power here) 
hands end up at belt level (L) hand 7 o,clock   (R) hand 5 o,clock.  Hands come up on gaurd
 and you deliver a front ball kick to the attackers solar plex.  you then bring your hands 
down and your (L) foot to right and back out in to a horse stance as your hands swing to (R)
 12  0 clock and  your (L) to 9 0 clock. you then deliver a #2 block as you deliver a front
 ball kick to the attackers solar plex at a 45 degree angle. as you bring your (R) foot down
 you grab the attacker behing his head and force down as you deliver a (R) elbow to the 
attackers spine. you then grab the attacker witgh your (R) hand behind the neck and Bring
 your (L) hand down between there groin and push and flip the attacker. as the attacker 
lands on the groung you deliver a (R) driving shuto to the attackers chest area.  you then 
look to the right and cross behind your (L) behind your (R) and deliver a side thrust kick
 to a attacker as you block a punch from a different attacker #1 block and a #8 block that 
traps the attackers punch. you then deliver a (L) rev hammer strike to the attackers groin
 followed by a (R) back 2 nuckle to the attackers face. you then turn 180 degrees and 
deliver a ridge hand # 1 block (as in the 10 point blocking system.)  you then cross behind
  your (R) leg  with your (L) leg as you deliver a side thrust kick to a attacker as you 
deliver a #1 block and a #8 block trapping the attackers arm. you then deliver a (L) rev 
hammer strike to the attackers groin,  followed by a (R) back 2 knuckle punch to the
 attackers face. you then bring your (L) foot into your (R) and turn toward your left side 
as you 1/2 moon out into a (L) foot lead you go into combination # 4.  at the end of the 
combination you step out with your (R) leg into a horse stance as you deliver a # 2 block 
followed by a (R) driving shuto  to the attackers( Right )colar bone and then a (R) driving
 shuto to the attackers ( left )colar bone. you then spin 180 degrees and deliver a # 1 
block and a driving shuto to the attackers ( left ) colar bone followed by a driving shuto
 to the attackers ( right ) colar bone. you then step back into a horse stance with your (R)
 leg and end the form same  way it started. ( like statue of the crane)


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Matt said:


> That would be great - I can type pretty quickly. Fnorfurfoot (Bill) sent 3 & 5 kata as well, so I've got to type 4 and 6 kata, and then the blackbelt, weapon, and 'extra' forms.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Matt


6 Kata should have been in with the other forms I sent you.


----------



## Matt

fnorfurfoot said:


> 6 Kata should have been in with the other forms I sent you.



Whoops (again). It was kind of late and I got a little carried away with the old 'cut and paste' so the observant among you might notice that 5 kata had an extended ending called 6 kata on the website. I'll get that sorted. 

Apologies, 

Matt


----------



## Matt

The six kata page is up. I'm planning on putting both versions up, I'll just put an 'alternate page' for the other version. Thanks for the effort, guys. 

Matt


----------



## Matt

Andy Henson of Lynchburg Martial Arts has sent in combinations 100-103. This now means we have a 91-100 page, and are one away from needing a final 101-108 page. For now, combinations 101-103 are in the other combinations page.

Combinations: 
Have (92 total):1-78,80,81, 85, 87-90, 93,94,96, 100-103 

Need (16 total): 79,82-84, 86,91-92, 95, 97-99,104-108

Almost There!

Matt


----------



## marlon

Matt this is amazing!!  You are doing historic work.  i really appreciate your initiative and dedication!!

Respectfully,
Marlon
p.s.  any luck with that lead ?


----------



## kosho

Matt heres  a staff form if you want to add it to your weapons page
Kosho                                                                                                                                *BO STAFF FORM*

  FEET TOGETHER YOU BOW WITH THE STAFF LEVEL IN BOTH HANDS WITH YOUR HANDS FACING DOWN AND 
FINGERS OUT IN FRONT OF YOU HOLDING THE STAFF WITH YOUR THUMPS. YOU THEN 1/2 MOON (R) LEG 
BACK AS YOU TAKE THE STAFF AND MOVE IT (R) HAND BACK NEXT TO YOUR BELT SAME HIGHT (CLOSED 
HAND). YOUR LEFT HAND IS HOLDING IT WITH A OPEN HAND SIDE WAYS ON THE STAFF. SURPORTING IT 
WITH YOUR THUMPS. YOU THEN 1/2 MOON FORWARD WITH YOU (R) LEG. ( RIGHT LEG LEAD NOW.) YOU 
DELIVER A FORWARD BLOCK WITH THE STAFF OVER YOUR HEAD AND IN FRONT OF YOU BLOCKING A STAFF
 COMING DOWN AT YOU. YOU THEN ROLL THE STAFF AWAY (RIGHT TO LEFT LIKE A FIGURE 8 MOTION. )

FOLLOWED BY A LEFT HAND FORWARD BO STRIKE TO THE ATTACKERS TEMPLE. YOU THEN DELIVER A (L) 
LEG FRONT thrust KICK TO THE ATTACKERS MIDSECTION. PULLING YOUR LEG ALL THE WAY BACK IN TO A
 NOW (L) LEG BACK 1/2 MOON STANCE. YOU TAKE YOUR STAFF (LEFT ARM BACK RIGHT ARM FORWARD) YOU
 TAKE THE ATTACKER DOWN TO THE GROUND WITH THE SATFF. NOW JUMP OVER THE ATTACKER. (r) LEG 
AND SPIN AROUND 180 LANDING WITH (L) LEG SAME SPOT YOUR (R) TOOK OFF  FROM. STANDING OVER
 THE ATTACKER YOU DRIVE THE STAFF INTO THE ATTACKERS throat.  (L) HAND HIGH (R) LOW.  YOU THEN 
TURN THE STAFF RIPPING INTO THE GROIN. NOW TAKING THE STAFF YOU TURN AND SPIN (R) SWEEPING 
AT ANOTHER ATTACKERS FEET. MAKING HIM JUMP. YOU THEN FOLLOW WITH A (R) HAND LEAD STAFF
 STRIKE TO THE ATTACKERS HEAD. FOLLOWED BY A REV (L) CREASENT KICK TO ATTACKERS HEAD. 
FOLLOWED BY A (R) HAND LEAD ON STAFF YOU TAKE THE ATTAKER DOWN TO THE GROUND. YOU 1/2 MOON
 FOWARD UP TO YOUR  (L)  LEG WITH YOUR (R) LEG AND 1/2 MOON DOWN IN TO A LOUNGE STANCE YOU 
DELIVER A OVER HEAD BLOCK FROM A ATTACKER COMING NOW FROM BEHIND YOU. YOU THEN SWING THE
 STAFF AND YOU BODY TOWARDS THE (R) PUSHING AWAY THE ATTACKERS (BO). YOUR (R) HAND SHOULD BE
 HIGH HAND ON STAFF. STANDING IN A HOURSE STANCE STAFF OUT IN FRONT OF YOU STRAIGHT UP AND 
DOWN. YOU THEN SWING THE STAFF AROUND TO YOUR (R) SIDE AND U
P THE ATTACKERS HEAD (L)  TEMPLE STRIKE WITH STAFF.
GRAB UP ON THE STAFF (R) HAND YOU THEN DELIVER A (L) SPINNING BACK KICK TO THE ATTACKERS 

MIDSECTION.(KNOCKING HIM DOWN). YOU THEN DRIVE THE STAFF INTO THE ATTACKERS GROIN REACHING
 OUT TOWARDS YOUR  (L) SIDE OF YOU BODY. YOU THEN JUMP UP INTO THE AIR AND LAND (R) LEG NEAR
 GROIN HIP SIDE. AND (L) LEG CRUSHING ATTACKERS NECK. YOU THEN (L) LEG STEP OUT OVER 
ATTACKERS BODY AND SWING YOUR (R) LEG AROUND INTO A (L) LEG LEAD STANCE. SAME TIME
 DELIVERING A DRIVING STAFF END STRIKE TO A ATTACKERS MIDSECTION. YOU BRING STAFF UP AND 
BELT LEVEL IN FRONT OF YOU AND DELIVER A STEPPING STOOL FRONT BALL KICK (L) LEG TO 
MIDSECTION, LANDING IN A SIDE FIGHTING STANCE. YOU THEN DELIVER A (R)  SPINNING BACK KICK TO
 THE ATTACKERS MIDSECTION (still 45 angle). after kick (YOU LAND IN TO ABOUT A 90 DEGREE 
ANGLE.)   DRAWING YOUR (L)  LEG INTO A CAT STANCE. YOU ARE HOLDING THE STAFF (R) HAND CLOSED
 AND (L) HAND OPEN. STEPPING OFF  FROM THE CAT STANCE YOU TAKE YOU (R) LEG AND SWING IN TO A
 HORSE STANCE FACING (LEFT SIDE) YOU DELIVER A (R) HAND HIGH (L) LOW BLOCK STAFF UP/DOWN. 
YOU THEN SPIN 180 WITH YOUR (L) LEG. KEEPING THE (R) SAME SPOT. AND DELIVER A (R) HAND LEAD 
HEAD LEVEL TO THE ATTACKERS TEMPLE. (L) TEMPLE. YOU FOLLOW THEN WITH A (L) HAND LEAD STAFF 
STRIKE TO THE ATTACKERS (R) TEMPLE. NOW DRAWING INTO A CRANE STANCE (L) LEG UP TOES POINTING
 DOWN. YOU HAVE YOUR  STAFF SAME SIDE AS YOU CRANE STANCE . STAFF UP/DOWN WITH (R) HAND ON
 TOP (L) BOTTOM. YOU MOVE THE STAFF INTO YOUR (R) HAND SPINNING THE STAFF AROUND WITH ONE 
HAND AND BRINGING IT UP AND UNDER NEXT TO YOUR BODY IN FRONT OF YOU. (R) HAND CLOSED (L) 
OPEN  ON STAFF YOU THEN CLOSE YOUR (L) HAND AND DELIVER A SIDE thrust KICK TO THE ATTACKER 
COMING AT YOU INTO HIS RIBS. YOU THEN LAND (L) LEG FOWARD INTO A HORSE STANCE AS YOU DELIVER
 A DRIVING STAFF TIP INTO THE ATTACKER. YOU THEN SPIN AROUND BACKWARDS AND LAND (R) LEG 
FOWARDS DRIVING THE STAFF INTO THE ATTACKERS RIBS. YOU THEN KEEPING YOU (L) LEG STILL SPIN 
AGAIN AND DELIVER A STAFF UP/DOWN (R) HAND ON TOP (L) ON BOTTOM BLOCK IN FRONT OF YOU. BRING 
YOUR (L) LEG TO YOUR (R) LEG AND BOW OUT WITH YOUR HANDS HOLDING THE STAFF FINGERS OUT AWAY 
FROM YOU. HANDS DOW.


----------



## Matt

Remember how I said it would be a while before we had any video? 

I was wrong. 

Ken Warner of Evolution Karate has stepped up with an incredibly generous offer I couldn't refuse. He's providing video and bandwidth. If you like the movies, please consider purchasing his dvds for the high resolution versions. So far, 6 kata and Swift Tigers are up with text, Tai Sing Mon, Hansuki, ShotonQua, Branches of the Falling Pine, Lost Leopard, 1000 Buddhas, Invincible Wall, Five Dragons Face the Four Winds, Nengli North and Nengli South and the Snake are up with just video. I'll get the text up as soon as I'm able. I'm grateful for the support, and am stunned with how far this project has come in less than a year.


----------



## kosho

WOW,  great video  hats  off really nice job.
Kosho


----------



## KempoShaun

Some Viillari animal techniques, taught to me by Mark Grupposo, John Fritz, Hugh McLaughlin, Jimmy Caruso and a few others in the early/mid 90's.  I wasn't so good at writing techniques down at that point, and my handwriting has always left much to desire, but I did my best typing them up:
Crane:
1) Stick left hand in the air as you deliver a ridge hand to the groin with your right, upwards elbow to the chin right off the ridge hand, wrap right hand to the back of the neck and pull into your right knee.

2) Draw back to a cat stance l.f.f., double thrust block up, step to a fighting stance l.f.f., double ridge hands to body, double knife hands back.

3) dodge by stepping to the left, open hand #1 block, ridge hand to throat (r), palm to kidney (l), flip by pushing in both directions.

4) Jump to flamingo on your left leg, block by putting your arm strait in the air (r), side kick back of leg (r), knee to the back head (l).

5) draw back to a cat stance l.f.f., over head block, back hand slaps, crane wings back and crush.

6) Step back to a cat stance l.f.f., double thrust punch block down, grab wrist (l), rotating chicken wrist to the temple (r), chinese head roll.

Dragon:


1) Step out to the left, open hand #1 block, grab wrist (r), 3 roundhouse insteps to the solar plexis.

2) Step out (l), open #1, roundhouse kick to the head (r), jumping spinning reverse crescent to head (l).

3) Draw back to a cat stance (l.f.f.), golden bell, dropping knife hands collar bones, double palm heels up to snap the neck.

4) step in as in #2 combinations, #3 block out, spinning back fist to the head (l).

5) Parry block (l), grab hand (l), pull into a dragons head strike to the solar plexis, back hand to head (l), hook kick to the back of the head (r).

6) Block (r-l), snapping back fist to the forearm (l), knife hand to neck (r), palm heel to jaw (l), spin back willow palm (r), spinning reverse crescent to head (l).

7) draw back to cat stance (lf.f.) golden bell block, dropping knife hands to collar bones, double palms to ribs, whip arm (l) to pull off balance, dropping knife hand to back (r), walk through leg take down (r).

8) Phase block, hook kick to back (r), pull take down, thrust punch (r) to face.

9) Phase block, front ball (r), rotating knife (r) to neck, palm (l), elbow (r), push over leg take down (r).

10) Step in left, left hand soft redirecting block, continue arm (r), half moon in (r) behind, spinning hook kick to the solar plexis (r). 

Leopard:
1) 2 block w/ leopards paw, leopards paw throat (r), driving knife hand to the collar bone (l), front ball kick solar plexis (r).

2) #6 block, leopards paw to the bicep (r) same time, major reap, 3 leopards paws to the heart..

3) Redirect punch/ wave block (l), step in (l),glancing leopards paw and elbow (r) to the floating ribs, backwards elbow (r), take down by digging fingers into collar bone pressure point.

5) #6 down to protect from a low punch w/ leopards paw, cross hand knife to throat (l), take down by pushing on the shoulder (r) and the hip in back (l).

6) #6 block and leopards paw at the same time,grab arm (l), grab neck (r),  pull to knee (r), chinese head roll, heel kick to the kidneys (r).

7) Dodge as in 3 combination, glancing leopards paw to the ribs (r), jump down into mule kick position, push off the ground, turn in the air while kicking thigh (l), (r) back of knee, follow up with a roundhouse kick to the face from the ground (r), jump up to a fighting stance.

Snake: 
1) Draw back to a cat stance l.f.f., loose #6 block, poke eye (r), poke throat (l), right off of block.

2) From a cobra posistion on the ground, kick shin (r), heel kick thigh (l), rolling roundhouse kick to the head (r).

3) From l.f.f. fighting stance shuffle in, parry block (18 comb.), spining snake strike to the neck (r), follow up with a palm heel (l).

4) Step back to a r.f.f. fighting stance, #6 block, snake strike to throat (r), wrap arm (l), wrap back of neck (r), pull to knee (r), chinese head roll.

5) #6 block, snake strike to throat (r), snakes head to eye (r), snakes tooth to throat (r), wrap arm (l), wrap neck (r), pull to knee (r).

Tiger:

1) Start in a l.f.f. fighting stance, 3&4 out to side, tiger claw to the face (l) and to the body (r), then rotate, trap neck (r) front (l) back of neck, slide left foot back and take down.

2) #2 block, rotating tiger claws (r,l,r) to face.

3) (This move taken from 12 hands of the tiger) grab as you move to the right, pull into tiger claws to the face.

4) #2 block, tiger claw to the face (l), same (r), double claws back, thrusting knife hands to the collar bones.

5) #6 block, palm to the face right off of block (l), elbow head (l), back two knuckle punch to the solar plexis (r), upwards elbow (r), pull to knee (r), chinese head roll.

6) 1&2 blocks, tiger claw to face (l) and tiger claw to groin (r) at the same time, palm up to chin (r), tiger claw rake face (r), same (l), take down over knee (l).

7) Step into a l.f.f. stance, palm up to the front of the body (r), do same in back (l) as you palm back in front, upwards palm to the jaw (r), rake back down (r), palm from above to the head (l), same take down as in #6.                                                                         
8) 1&2 blocks, tiger claw to face (l) and tiger claw to groin (r) at the same time, palm across face(r), elbow on the way back (r), trap head (l) elbow (r) (keeping hand where it is from hook), lift up and throw by pivoting to the rear.

9) 1&2 blocks, tiger claw to face (l) and tiger claw to groin (r) at the same time, palm across face(r), elbow on the way back (r), trap head (l) elbow (r) (keeping hand where it is from hook), lift up step on back of knee(l).

10)Start in l.f.f.fighting stance, monkey hand block (r), start spinning (r) as you deliver a palm to side of face(l), continue spin as you deliver a spinning tigers claw to face (r).
Monkey: Circular block (l), grab groin right off of block (l), turn to get behind (r), grab groin through legs as you spin (r), jump up , turn neck take down.

Praying Mantis: Start in a left foot forward, shuffle in and use arm (l) to deflect block, poke eye off block, elbow ribs (r), elbow head (l), wrap neck (r), take down.

Monkey: Heavy dropping forearm blocks,  jump up grab head take down w/ both hands, dropping palm strike to any spot.



:asian:


----------



## KempoShaun

Some old Kempos from Pam Smith, Rob Whitney and Mark Grupposo, taught to me circa '94:

1) Step out to (l), #1 block, hammer fist to the ribs(r), palm heel ribs (l).

2) #2 block, front 2 to face (r), solar plexis (l), groin (r).

3) shuffle in (like 2 comb.), #3 block (r), reverse hammer groin (r), back 2 face (r).

4) #5 block, roundhouse elbow (l), #6 block, back 2 (r), upwards elbow (r).

5)(chinese triple hand) shuffle to (l), dropping elbow block (l), back hand face (l), knife hand groin (l), chicken wrist (l), ridge hand pulls in (r), palm heel pushes away (l).


----------



## LawDog

There are alot of different variations out there.


----------



## Matt

Thanks for posting the Kempos and animals Shaun- I'll try to get them worked into the mix ASAP.


----------



## KempoShaun

always glad to be of assistance  :asian:


----------



## kosho

Matt here is a form with all kicking movement. based from a  ( I  ) form movments like 1 pinion.
Kosho

*Pinion Geri*​​1.     Start in front position bow.
2.     Hand come into a ready position and breath up
3.     As you do blocks 1 and 2
4.     Breath down as you do blocks 7 and 8
5.     Look to your right and shift 90 degrees to your left
6.     As you deliver a left rev-crescent kick ( hands on guard)
7.     As your foot lands in a ½ moon stance 
8.     Deliver a right front ball kick to the solar plex area
9.     As your foot lands look behind you
10. Shift 180 degrees and deliver a right  rev-crescent kick
11. As your foot lands in a right ½ moon stance deliver a
12. Left front ball kick to the attackers solar plex area
13. (keeping your left foot off the ground) shift your
14. Body 90 degrees to your left and deliver a # 8 block
15. keeping your hands now on guard step forward 
16. Deliver a right front ball kick to the solar plex area
17. Followed by a left front ball kick same area
18. Then a right front ball kick same area
19. Spinning 270 degrees you deliver a left rev-crescent kick 
20. Landing in a left foot ½ moon stance you then deliver
21. A right front ball kick to the solar plex area
22. Spinning around 180 degrees you deliver a right
23. Rev-crescent kick followed by a left front ball kick
24. (keeping the left foot off the ground) shift 90 degrees
25. To your left you deliver a # 8 block in a left foot lead
26. ½ moon stance. Hands come on guard as you
27. Deliver a right front ball kick solar plex area
28. Followed by a left front ball kick same area
29. Followed by a right front ball kick same area
30. Spinning around 270 degrees you deliver a rev-crescent kick
31. Followed by a right front ball kick spinning 180 degrees
32. You deliver a rev-crescent kick followed by
33. A front ball kick shifting back into a horse stance
34. Hands are in ready position breath up blocks 1 and 2
35. Breath down blocks 7 and 8
36. Bring  right foot to left into front position end form.


----------



## Matt

Hey folks, I'm back.

I just finished my student teaching placement, and with it my Post-Baccalaureate program, so I now have a lot more time to devote to the site. Things have been spruced up, more video has been added, and I have many more things in the pipeline. If you haven't stopped by, or haven't stopped by lately please do. Drop me a line or leave a comment. 

Additionally, as always, if you have some SKK related material that you don't see in the archive, send it my way and I'll put it up. 

Thanks, 

Matt


----------



## SenseiKeith

Glad to hear you have some well deserved down time. I will deff. check out the site its been a few months since I have last visited your website. 

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## Matt

SenseiKeith said:


> Glad to hear you have some well deserved down time. I will deff. check out the site its been a few months since I have last visited your website.
> 
> Thanks,
> Keith



Thanks - it's been great to get back to all the things that got pushed aside for school.  It's also been quite a productive week for the site - problems fixed and a ton of new additions. I still have a ways to go on the archive though.


----------



## Matt

kosho said:


> Matt here is a form with all kicking movement. based from a  ( I  ) form movments like 1 pinion.
> Kosho



Thanks - finally got it into the archive. We used to do one like that - we called it 'one pinan with kicks'. 

Matt


----------



## Matt

Moving time - 

The archive had gotten to the point where my little personal webpage was choking a bit, so I got an actual host. 

The archive has moved to http://kempoinfo.com/ and has retained all of the existing information. 

Please update your links, and now that I've got the room and flexibility, stay tuned for more additions.  The old one will continue to exist for a while, but will not be updated. 

Thanks

Matt


----------



## jamz

Thanks for all your hard work on this, Matt!


----------



## pad256

Matt I love your new site and thanks for some great reads, I find your new format alot easier to navigate.

Paul


----------



## Matt

pad256 said:


> Matt I love your new site and thanks for some great reads, I find your new format alot easier to navigate.
> 
> Paul



Thanks - I love the fact that it's searchable now. 

I'm still finding dead links, but it will be 100% shortly. 

More to come, too. 


Matt


----------



## Matt

For folks who would like to directly submit things to the archive, you can send things to submissions (at) kempoinfo (dot) com.

Just replace the at and dot. 

Thanks in advance.

Matt


I've also fixed all of the dead links (I think) so let me know if you find one.


----------



## Matt

I realized that the 'search' function was only returning blog posts, not archive content - that's now fixed. 

David has also sent in a collection of grab techniques from Christopher N. Geary's curriculum. Compare and contrast the techniques and ideas with yours. 

Still plugging away, trying to fill in the blanks and bring in new ideas. 

Matt


----------



## jamz

Many thanks again Matt.


----------



## Matt

jamz said:


> Many thanks again Matt.



It's my pleasure. I'm glad when folks find use for it. It sounds weird, but every now and then, I refer to it to refresh my memory of something. It's my online notes. 

It's also been really rewarding because it has given me the opportunity to have a dialogue with a variety of folks regarding what they do, and I've learned a lot as a result. 

The fact that I've received submissions from FVSSD, USSD, MSDC, SSDC and independent and other folks has been really rewarding. For a bunch of folks who aren't supposed to get along, the community has really come together.


----------



## DavidCC

Matt said:


> For a bunch of folks who aren't supposed to get along, the community has really come together.


 
I think the grief mostly comes from people who are trying to make a living at it... students just want to learn, and your site is a great tool for that.


----------



## LawDog

I agree with everyone, Matt is doing an excellant job with his web site.


----------



## Matt

LawDog said:


> I agree with everyone, Matt is doing an excellant job with his web site.



Thanks- I appreciate it. I also try to point folks to your forum - you've got some great stuff from the (around) '74 time period that gives a good sense on the early development of SKK.


----------



## LawDog

Your welcome. When it come to the SKK we seem to have a few of the same goals.


----------



## Matt

Just for fun, I posted some old footage of me doing Honsuki on my page.It's not great footage, but I hadn't seen it for a few years.


----------



## Matt

Just posted a Bo Staff Blocking System that Marlon Wilson sent in a while ago. 

Thanks Marlon! More on the way. Keep those submissions coming. 

Matt


----------



## Matt

If you haven't stopped by lately, check out the archive. There's a lot to see. Folks from all over (especially some of our Martialtalk stalwarts) have been putting up video to help with the sharing. 

Thanks to all the folks who are putting themselves out there to help the greater good. 

Matt


----------



## SK101

fnorfurfoot said:


> Does anyone out there have the 50's? I am missing 52, 56, & 58, but my real problem is I think I might have two mixed up. I need someone to help me with 53 and 57.
> 
> Without explaining the whole technique in detail, one has you trap the punch then strike the attacker's throat with a cross knife. Left hand reaches behind the attacker's head to expose the throat for a right knife hand strike. Then both hands break the neck.
> 
> 
> The other has you parry the strike with your left hand followed by a left front kick to the stomach or groin. Left knife hand strike to the neck along with a right knife hand strike to the body. Right knee to groin or stomach while both hands sort of hug attacker. Right foot lands backwards and you turn around while hugging attacker. This throws attacker to the ground. Kneel down with your right knee pressing against attacker's ribs. Right crane's beak to throat and left crane's beak to groin.
> 
> I'm sure that there are variations to those moves but if they sound familiar to anyone, please help me out. Thanks.


 
the above techniques are DM #58 and #53 although I have 53 with right shuto to neck. One of the SK masters says 46 and 47 would constantly change positions at different workouts so you may have different #s then I have been given on techniques if that was also done with other DMs.
#52 is similar to 16, #56 is the jump spinning back kick technique, #57 is the double beak technique.


----------



## suicide

i think it would be better to show em in video form that way you could at least see how the technique is executed


----------



## Matt

suicide said:


> i think it would be better to show em in video form that way you could at least see how the technique is executed



Eventually. Youtube is beginning to offer good returns on searches. I'll start putting some up at some point, but if anyone has any footage that they can send in / post, I'd be happy to feature it instead of making folks look at me.


----------



## Yondanchris

Thank you for taking the effort and time in compiling this compedium of techniques. 

Chris


----------



## Yondanchris

Matt said:


> Eventually. Youtube is beginning to offer good returns on searches. I'll start putting some up at some point, but if anyone has any footage that they can send in / post, I'd be happy to feature it instead of making folks look at me.


 
I will be doing a video series of DM's 1-21 in the next couple of weeks ill send em your way, send me a pm with the shipping info.....


----------



## Matt

Pardon the 'necropost', but I just wanted to pop in with an update. Things have been chugging along at the archive, but I'm done with another bout of grad school, so it should get a little more lively over there. We have many new videos, including a bunch for the combinations. I'll be by soon enough with a have / need list, but right now the archive is up to hundreds of pages, all but about a dozen combinations written out, most of the forms, and video for probably a third of the combos. Not bad, but more is coming.  Stop by when you get a chance. 

Thanks, 

Matt


----------

